# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Duda de 3 libros...

## Silvio

Felicidades por el foro!!!! 
Soy nuevo en este foro y lo primero que he hecho ha sido leerme todos los post relacionados con los libros (que lo suyo me ha costado...) y todas las recomendaciones y análisis. Mi duda está en qué libro/s (ha ser posible uno por ahora) me he de comprar. He leido trozos de algún libro pero es como si no supiera nada. Despues de leerme todo lo anterior mi duda está entre los siguientes:

*-La trilogía de Roberto
-La pentalogía de Roberto
-Cartomagia fundamental*

Por supuesto en los de Roberto iría libro por libro. No me los voy a comprar todos de golpe, no?
Pues eso, me gustaría respuestas concisas y, si es necesario, un orden de compra. 
Por último preguntar si hay alguna tienda en Valencia relacionada con el tema que nos reúne.
Muchas gracias de antemano.

----------


## divina locura

Buenas, pienso que lo mas completo, si realmente estas interesado en aprender cartomagia, es la pentalogia de giobbi, los dos primeros tomos podrian sustituir al cartomagia fundamental de Canuto, solo que tocando mas tecnicas y mas profundamente, los dos siguientes son de tecnicas avnzadas y el quinto esta compuesto por muy buenos juegos.

Mejor este que la trilogía, porque la trilogia son juegos automaticos y sin apenas tecnica agrupados en rutinas.

Así pues si quieres aprender yo me inclino por los 5 tomos de Giobbi.

Un saludo

----------


## zarkov

Yo no estoy de acuerdo.
Es más, cada vez que oigo decir algo en ese sentido sobre los juegos automáticos (quitándoles valor), se me eriza el vello de la nuca.

¿Me parece entender que recomiendas el quinto de Giobbi  8)  8) para aprender juegos?

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Yo no estoy de acuerdo.
> Es más, cada vez que oigo decir algo en ese sentido sobre los juegos automáticos (quitándoles valor), se me eriza el vello de la nuca.


Desde que voy al círculo de Sevilla, a mí también se me erizan esos pelillos que tú dices. Imaginate el nivel que hay allí, como en cualquier círculo, y se incentivan los juegos automáticos. Gente con un nivel manipulativo tre-men-do (como Markos), capaces de las bestialidades más enormes, y recomiendan los automáticos. Por algo será.

Otra cosa que no entiendo es que haga falta poner los libros otra vez cada vez que un usuario lo pide. ¿No está esto en alguna parte del foro?.

Vamos otra vez. Para empezar ninguno de los libros que estás poniendo. Empieza con "Esto es magia", después al menos uno de los libros de iniciación de Florensa (lo mejor es los dos), y después empezar con los light y, si puedes, vas a algún círculo que no te coja muy lejos y que los magos te den consejos. Hay gente con un miedo tremendo a que otros magos los vean, y sin embargo es (en mi opinión) la forma más rápida de aprender.

Otra cosa, ¿por qué tienes que decidir entre el libro de Canuto y los dos primeros tomos de la GEC?, yo esto es que no lo veo bien, la verdad:
   1.- Hay cosas del libro de Vicente que vienen en el tercer tomo de la GEC
   2.- Hay bastantes juegos y matices que aparecen en el libro de Vicente y que no aparecen en la GEC, y también ocurre al contrario. ¿por qué se comparan?, ¿solo por las técnicas descritas?.
   3.- ¿Qué hay de malo en tener dos opiniones diferentes de dos grandísimos magos?. A fin de cuentas, el precio de todos estos libros no es muy diferente.
   4.- Además, comprátelo todo, a fin de cuentas vas a tardar tanto tiempo con cada libro que....

Bueno, espero no haber sido borde. De todas formas, tampoco espero que se sigan estos consejos. Al final todo el mundo se compra el libro de Vicente para empezar y está haciendo El mago contra el tahur a los dos meses de tenerlo.  :evil:  :evil: 

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Silvio

Espero que la gente y sobre todo los magos, se mojen.
Gracias por la contestación. 
La razón por la que he citado estos tres libros es porque son los que, en el foro, la mayoría recomiendan. 
Los que más recomiendan unos es el de Vicente; y otros los dos primeros de la pentalogía (supongo que despues se comprarán los siguientes...   . El tema de la trilogía lo he citado porque no me aclaré (despues de leerme todas las críticas y post) si era adecuado para principiantes o no.
Y con la pregunta de si el tema de libros no se había contestado en otro asunto, solo decir que sí que es cierto que está en otro asunto pero preguntado de forma general (simplemente un Cuál compro?). Veo que me he equivocado a la hora de seleccionar entre tres que yo creía adecuados para un inexperto como yo.
Me gustaría escuchar opiniones de si estoy equivicado, y si lo creen, que me recomienden un primer libro...  :(  solo pido eso, un primer libro.
La última cuestión es Qué se quiere decir cuando se dice que los juegos de cierto libro son muy automáticos? Es que me da la sensación de que la gente hace ascos a este tipo de juegos...
Muchas gracias, y siento ser tan pesao pero ahora que por fin me pongo en serio con el tema, me gustaría empezar con lo mejor posible. Eso sí, me gustaria magia que se pudiera hacer sin prepararse nada (o almenos algo fácil, luego subieremos el listón)
P.D: Por favor, solo pido un libro... :(

----------


## shark

canuto

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Vamos otra vez. Para empezar ninguno de los libros que estás poniendo. Empieza con "Esto es magia", después al menos uno de los libros de iniciación de Florensa (lo mejor es los dos), y después empezar con los light y, si puedes, vas a algún círculo que no te coja muy lejos y que los magos te den consejos. Hay gente con un miedo tremendo a que otros magos los vean, y sin embargo es (en mi opinión) la forma más rápida de aprender.

----------


## zarkov

> La última cuestión es Qué se quiere decir cuando se dice que los juegos de cierto libro son muy automáticos? Es que me da la sensación de que la gente hace ascos a este tipo de juegos...


Es que hay gente pa tó.

Si tu interés va por la Cartomagia comienza sin dudarlo por el primer Light o por el primer Cartomagia Fácil, ambos del mismo precio más o menos, aunque a mí me gusta más Cartomagia Fácil.
Mínima inversión, máximo rendimiento. Te permitirán centrarte en hacer magia sin preocuparte, al principio, por la técnica. Luego, cuando te hagas lector compulsivo...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno, Markos (citado por aquí arriba), profesor de magia, lo deja claro.

Los Light enseñan magia, el Canuto técnicas.
Si no sabes magia, el Canuto no te sirve de nada.

----------


## ingodwetrust

Hombre, decir que la gente le tiene asco a los juegos automáticos no sé yo... Todo depende de cómo se presenten esos juegos automáticos. Quiero decir, que si la gente está viendo la tele y tu te acercas con una baraja para decirle cuenta tantas, pasa tantas, ahora da la vuelta a tantas y esta es tu carta, pues mal vamos, porque ni atmósfera mágica, ni charla mágica, ni acciones mágicas ni nada de nada, lo que has hecho es darle el coñazo (con perdón) a un pobrecito que estaba viendo la tele, que, con toda la razón, te mandará a hacer puñetas por pesado. 

Los libros de Florensa son bestiales, y la trilogía Light también son la bomba. Vamos, que sólo con el juego con el que comienza el primero de los Light quedó satisfecha mi inversión, así es que el resto del libro, para mí, es casi un regalo divino. En cualquier caso piensa que si te juntas con 200 juegos no vas a ser capaz de asimilar ninguno, o mucho peor, caerás en el caso de antes del pobre televidente. Compra uno de esos libros (Florensa o Light, yo para empezar te recomiendo el de Florensa y que te lo leas desde el principio de los principios, con prólogo y todo, que también es genial), y que además compres un libro de iniciación a la magia como bien recomendó Faliny (Esto es Magia, de Alfonso Moliné).

Si empiezas por Cartomagia Fundamental (Canuto) es posible que te empieces a "agobiar" en el capítulo.... espera que lo busco.... sí, capítulo 3, controles y vistazos (si no antes, todo depende del aguante ante la desesperación de cada uno, claro está).

De nuevo es mi humilde opinión, y por supuesto acepto todas las críticas que, si son constructivas, las asumiré con gusto.

----------


## magomago

> Empieza con "Esto es magia", después al menos uno de los libros de iniciación de Florensa (lo mejor es los dos), y después empezar con los light


Eso es una muy buena forma de empezar,de echo muchos empezamos así.

Aunque con lo que no estoy de acuerdo es eso de que el Canuto enseña tecnicas y el Roberto Light magia.El Canuto enseña magia y de la buena,lo que pasa es que no está tan mascada como los de Giobbi y hay que leer entre lineas.Los Giobbi te lo explican en plan "Para Tontos" (Ojo esto es una forma de hablar y con ello no digo que explicartelo de esta manera esta mal,sino todo lo contrario).

----------


## zarkov

¡Ya te digo que hay magia en el Canuto!

El problema es que hasta que no pasa un tiempo (o experiencia) no es fácil descubrirla y apreciarla. Te empiezas a dar cuenta a partir de la xxxx lectura.

----------


## divina locura

Bien, creo que yo no he dicho que desprecie los juegos automaticos en ningun momento, es mas en mi repertorio muchos de los juegos que hago son así, a lo que me referia es que si se quiere aprender cartomagia, hay que aprender tecnicas.
Y pienso, desde mi punto de vista, que si alguien empieza por aprender un montón de juegos automaticos, quizas pierda el interes en aprender las tecnicas de cartomagia.

Yo tengo el Canuto y los GEC, y sin duda recomiendo todos ellos, pero si alguien solo quiere un para empezar a aprender, como he dicho antes, sugiero el GEC I.

Sin despreciar en absoluto a Florensa, Zarkov, yo mismo estos reyes me voy a echar los cartomagia facil I y II y el joyas de cartomagia.

Y Zarkov, no recomiendo el quinto de Giobbi para aprender juegos, simplemente digo que el quinto tiene juegos espectaculares.

A lo mejor hay que leer con mas atención, pues no hay palabras mal dichas si no mal entendidas.

----------


## zarkov

Por eso te pedía la aclaración con mi pregunta, no te sientas agredido hombre. Y sí que leo con atención, de Magia ni puñetera idea, pero de leer con atención...

De todos modos estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que recomendar el quinto tomo de la GEC a un principiante no parece a priori una buena recomendación ¿no te parece?

----------


## divina locura

No, no me parece buena idea, y por eso no se lo he recomendado, simplemente le quería aclarar mas o menos de que trataban los cinco tomos, el dijo que de momento solo iva a comprar uno, y me extrañaria que empezara por el quinto tomo.

Perdona si pareci ofendido, pero me dolió que pensarais que desprecio los juegos automaticos. Cuando los adoro, de cuantos aprietos me ghabran sacado.

Saludos y feliz Navidad.

----------


## zarkov

Y Próspero Mérimée, digo, Año Nuevo   :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Magomago:

Sí, el Canuto si que enseña magia, y es un libro excelente. Se que lo he explicado mal en mi primer mensaje.

Basicamente le queria dejar claro que, en mi opinión y la de muchos, es mucho mejor empezar por los Light que por el Canuto.

----------


## Silvio

Muchísimas gracias por ofrecerme vuestro sabio consejo!!

Creo que empezaré por la trilogía por lo que he leido. Más adelante os volveré a dar la lata para ver cuál debería ser el siguiente...
También me gustaría saber algún libro que englobe un poco de todo...menos cartomagia: monedas, pañuelos, utensilios cotidianos...

A veces me da la sensación que vendo la piel del oso antes de... pero es que tengo unas ganas tremendas por desenvolvelrme en este maravilloso mundo.
Entonces...empiezo por los Light y despues Canuto? o mejor GEC?
Creo que empezaré por Light... joer si sólo hubiera uno!!! (lo digo por el tema de comprar)
Gracias por vuestro tiempo.

----------


## Dorado84

> Bueno, Markos (citado por aquí arriba), profesor de magia, lo deja claro.
> 
> Los Light enseñan magia, el Canuto técnicas.
> Si no sabes magia, el Canuto no te sirve de nada.


Curiosamente, Markos suele recomendar los de Florensa antes que los Light!!! jeje 

Un saludo

----------


## Ella

> Muchísimas gracias por ofrecerme vuestro sabio consejo!!
> 
> Creo que empezaré por la trilogía por lo que he leido. Más adelante os volveré a dar la lata para ver cuál debería ser el siguiente...
> También me gustaría saber algún libro que englobe un poco de todo...menos cartomagia: monedas, pañuelos, utensilios cotidianos...
> .


esto es magia, la prestidigitacion al alcance de todos y juegos de manos de bolsillo, los 3 recomendables para alguien que recien empieza, sobre todo "esto es magia" ya que tiene bastante material teorico.

se recomienda que alguien que empiza en la magia tenga una idea de todo un poco, esto se puede consiguir (sorprendentemente) leyendo solamente el libro la prestidigitacion al alcance de todos de ciuro, contiene vocabulario, grandes ilusiones, mentalismo, fakirismo, cartomagia, numismagia, manipulacoin....

pero tambien hay que tener en cuenta que uno es principiante durante muchos años, y en ellos se debe adquirir este conocimiento ya que en esos años se leeran muchos libros, y aunque no se hagan TODOS los juegos de cada uno, o se trabajen, siempre se aprende.

bueno, lo que te iba a decir, cuando uno recien empieza, parte de 0, ha de dedicarle mucho tiempo al estudio de un libro (un año?), como si fuera el unico libro que existe en el mundo

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Iniciado por 3_de_diamantes
> 
> Bueno, Markos (citado por aquí arriba), profesor de magia, lo deja claro.
> 
> Los Light enseñan magia, el Canuto técnicas.
> Si no sabes magia, el Canuto no te sirve de nada.
> 
> 
> Curiosamente, Markos suele recomendar los de Florensa antes que los Light!!! jeje 
> ...


cierto y verdadero, sip. Markos dice que veas los de Florensa y después los light. Yo lo hice mal.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## ign

> ...Markos dice que veas los de Florensa y después los light. Yo lo hice mal...



Y no eres el único   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .
Yo recibí los dos tomos de "Cartomagia Fácil" ayer y he cogido el primero con unas ganas que nunca había tenido con ningún otro libro.

Respecto al tema de comenzar con "Cartomagia Fundamental", cada día estoy más en contra de ello (es mi humilde opinión, que quede claro).
Es como dice Zarkov, le crecen las palabras con cada lectura, pero hay que tener conocimientos mágicos para ello.
Me vienen a la mente libros como los de Frank García o "Cartas Barrocas" de Aldo Colombini: las explicaciones de los juegos contienen lo mínimo para ser realizados. Ni charla, ni detalles psicológicos ni nada. Para convertir esa sucesión de técnicas en magia, digo yo que hace falta añadir varias cosas, y para eso se necesita un nivel considerable (a nivel teórico) en este arte.

Por eso me quedo sin lugar a dudas con "Esto es magia" para entrar en la magia a nivel general, y la trilogía "Light" y los "Cartomagia Fácil" para la cartomagia en particular... Los juegos que contienen estos últimos podrían estudiarse y presentarse tal cual vienen explicados en el libro.
Después de leer y releer (que no digo estudiar) los "Light", te das cuenta de que enseña cómo colocar una carta guía, forzajes, cambios de baraja... Y todo ello sin técnica. Si tanto se recomiendan, por algo es.
Y una cosa más, aunque sólo he leído un 1% de "Cartomagia Fácil", me atrevo a asegurar que tampoco contiene juegos sólamente, sino que voy a sacar muchísimo más provecho de lo que me imaginaba. 

Un saludo.

----------


## zarkov

Y ya verás cuando empieces el segundo  8)  8)

----------


## YaGo

Pues yo empecé con el Canuto. Empecé de CERO con él. No me arrepiento lo más mínimo. También, a la semana de llegarme el Canuto me llegaron los de Florensa, los dos. Los leí (como pude, son MUY pesados de leer, porque Florensa es tremendamente descriptivo) y me costó asimilarlos. Son automáticos, sí, pero complicados.

No recomiendo el Canuto para empezar porque, aunque se adquieran las técnicas de una manera muy fácil, se tarda en empezar a hacer magia. Supongo que eso depende de las ganas de cada uno para enfrentarse al público. Pero tampoco veo mal que se vaya trabajando el Canuto a la vez que se presentan juegos automáticos de los libros de Florensa o los Light. Sencillamente porque ganas tiempo. ¿Para qué estar un año presentando juegos del Cartomagia Fácil y luego tener que empezar de cero con el Canuto? Recordemos que la magia con cartas fundamentalmente es de juegos TÉCNICOS. Los automáticos están bien, MUY bien, pero una sesión de automáticos no pasará más allá de viajes, cambios o adivinaciones de cartas. Con la técnica se pueden hacer auténticas barbaridades (Véase el Triunfo de Vernon o En todas partes y en Ninguna)

Yo creo que complementarlos puede hacer que el principiante puede hacer magia desde el principio con los de Florensa y a la vez y adquiriendo manejos y destreza con el Canuto. Posiblemente, al cabo de un par de años haga más y mejor magia que cualquiera que haya empezado por uno de los dos.

Mi opinión.

----------


## ingodwetrust

> Y ya verás cuando empieces el segundo  8)  8)


Es que el segundo tomo de Florensa empieza tela de fuerte...

A ver, yo creo que todos estamos diciendo más o menos lo mismo. Quiero decir, que no se le tiene que hacer ascos a los juegos automáticos ni a los técnicos. De lo que estamos hablando es de la prioridad a la hora de partir de cero.

Lo que comenta Yago sobre iniciar con el Canuto de forma complementaria también tiene su lógica. Quiero decir, qué mejor manera de ensayar un forzaje incluyéndolo en un juego automático (Si no lo logras da lo mismo, siempre y cuando el funcionamiento sea igual con cualquier carta), ensayar falsas mezclas y cortes sabiendo que te puedes equivocar, o cualquier otra técnica que quede bien enmascarada en el entorno de un juego automático si se falla (ojo, me refiero a que se falle por cualquier circunstancia diferente a que te trinquen haciendo un enfile o un DL, por ejemplo, que eso es un desastre absoluto). Esto lo hago cada vez que tengo ocasión, porque no me veo capacitado para hacer un forzaje clásico, por ejemplo (me da un inmenso respeto), y es una forma de estudiar la cara del público, sus acciones y reacciones para encontrar el momento oportuno para realizar el forzaje.

Mi mujer suele ser mi "conejillo de indias" en estos temas y hay veces que piensa que la estoy forzando a coger una carta, sin estar forzando ninguna, cuando el juego es automático. Ella dice... sé que quieres que coja esta, pero no la voy a coger, y cojo esta otra, y, sin darse cuenta, ella sóla está creando una "pista falsa". 
Ahora bien, tampoco creo que se pueda, o por lo menos yo no me siento capaz, estudiar el Triunfo de Vernon a la par que comienzas tus andaduras en la magia con uno de los libros de Florensa. Para mí es más sencillo ir poquito a poquito y sin atragantarme, que luego se me indigesta todo.

De nuevo es mi humilde opinión, y la doy siendo consciente de la limitación de mis posibilidades.

----------


## Silvio

Me he vuelto a releer todo el post y he llegado a la siguiente conclusión:

Empezaré por los dos de Florensa (el problema es que no se como se llama el segundo porque me parece que no lo he encontrado en la web... :roll: ) aunque tengo miedo que se me hagan un poco pesados...

Algún libro más para acompañar y consultar de vez en cuando...?

Alguna objeción??

Gracias

----------


## zarkov

Yo creo que al principio (y más adelante, supongo), como no tienes ni idea de lo grande que es el océano picas de varias fuentes (si el presupuesto te lo permite). Me parece que la pregunta original era más o menos ¿en qué libro me gasto los primeros euros? Luego, con el paso del tiempo, la pregunta será: ¿dónde venden las estanterías más baratas?

Prioridades. Yo, con mi poca experiencia, ya he extraído algunas consecuencias y analizado cada uno de mis pasos hasta ahora. Una de las cosas que tengo claras en este punto es que los libros te esperan a que tú puedas comprenderlos en su justa medida. Releyendo algún librillo mágico que tenía hace mucho tiempo, me he dado cuenta de que cosas que no comprendía, ahora son cristalinas, otras todavía no.

Cuando comencé con el Cartomagia Fundamental, en un momento dado, lo aparqué por el primero de GEC, el cuál aparqué, en beneficio del Canuto que aparqué por el primero de los Light, que aparqué por Florensa, que aparqué por el Canuto de nuevo (es que soy un poco anárquico). A todo esto me compré un par de tomos más del GEC para ver el horizonte. En este momento espero con ansiedad la Magia Pensada de Riobóo. Fijaos qué método. Uno acaba sintiendo necesidades y las sigue.

Ahora, que es al final lo que quería decir, en mi modesta opinión todos van a ser necesarios pero no hay que perder la cabeza con los libros y seguir a la _biblia_ y no ver más allá, que surtido hay. 
Y como cita, ésta que aparece en la presentación del libro de Riobóo:

 "El profano cree que la magia se hace especialmente con las manos; y las manos ayudan, pero la magia se hace con el cerebro. Aunque cuando nos miran, lo hagan con sus ojos, no es a los ojos de los espectadores a los que hemos de engañar o distraer, sino a sus cerebros; si el cerebro no actúa, el ojo no ve".

----------


## ign

Parece ser que se ha vuelto a agotar el primer tomo, así que tendrás que ponerte en contacto con la tienda para ver cuándo lo repondrán.
El enlace al segundo volumen es este: http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/527

Opino que está muy bien comenzar con libros de juegos automáticos y "Cartomagia Fundamental" a la vez pero, seguramente, habrá muchos que no podrán resistir la tentación de los increíbles efectos que se logran con técnica y dejen un poco de lado el prepararse los otros juegos.

Por cierto, pienso que un juego automático puede ser igual de espectacular que uno técnico. De hecho, estas navidades he realizado 3 veces una rutina en la que comenzaba con un Triunfo con ases que saqué de los Light y lo enlazaba con un viaje de ases del Canuto (todo ello con una preciosa música de fondo, pero eso es otra historia). Los espectadores quedaban sorprendidos con los dos y creo que daba mejor resultado el primer efecto por ser más inesperado pero eso... También es otra historia   :Lol:  .

Un saludo.

----------


## ingodwetrust

Y cuando tu casa parezca el archivo de Salamanca de tanto material que hayas acumulado y no hayas podido leer te vienes aquí y nos lo cuentas pidiendo perdón por tus pecados  :Lol:  
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...light=confieso

Repito lo que se ha dicho antes. Compra uno de Florensa y otro de teoría (Esto es Magia), que verás lo bien que se complementan. Y luego, hazle caso a Zarkov y compra un libro cada vez que puedas. Los libros son como el vino, si lo guardas y lo cuidas, aunque no te lo bebas, nunca se estropea, pero si lo abres sin ganas o en el momento inapropiado no habrá manera de beberlo después.

----------


## YaGo

> Por cierto, pienso que un juego automático puede ser igual de espectacular que uno técnico. De hecho, estas navidades he realizado 3 veces una rutina en la que comenzaba con un Triunfo con ases que saqué de los Light y lo enlazaba con un viaje de ases del Canuto (todo ello con una preciosa música de fondo, pero eso es otra historia). Los espectadores quedaban sorprendidos con los dos y creo que daba mejor resultado el primer efecto por ser más inesperado pero eso... También es otra historia   .


Eso, evidentemente, puede pasar, ya que el espectador no debería saber NUNCA si un juego está sostenido por la técnica o por un ingenio. Claro que hay juegos automáticos que son más fuertes que juegos técnicos. Pero los juegos, como los llama MJJMarkos, "Hardcore" se hacen con técnica. Sin más, un Incauto Tramposo, una Ambiciosa, un Suitt Aparition, una Dama Inquieta, el No Parpadées (Que barbaridad de juego)... son juegos con técnica (y qué técnica algunos) que es imposible conseguir (Al menos no con la misma limpieza y claridad) de manera automática.

Es más, muchos de los juegos técnicos se intentan simplificar mediante sutilezas, que, aunque siendo el juego sorprendente, no tiene el mismo efecto.

Aún así, yo también digo que es mejor por juegos automáticos, sencillamente para coger TABLAS. No nos olvidemos de que hacemos magia para la gente, no para nosotros.

----------


## ign

Yo comparto tu opinión Yago, pero tengo la impresión de que mucha gente que quiere aprender cartomagia (y puedo ejemplificarlo con muchas personas que me agregan al messenger y me preguntan cómo empezar) piensa que la magia consiste en saber hacer el truco y ya está. "¿La presentación? ¡Qué más da! ¡Ya se improvisará!"
Ese planteamiento es erróneo, claro está, pero muchos que preguntan cómo comenzar quieren conseguir los mejores resultados con el mínimo esfuerzo. Y de ellos, la mayoría pasarán de los primeros capítulos del Canuto y se meterán en dobles y en empalmes sin saber coger bien la baraja y menospreciando cosas tan importantes como la carta guía. Eso sin pensar en las presentaciones que darán a sus juegos.

Es una sensación que quizás sólo tenga yo, pero parece que todos tienen mucha prisa por aprender. En varias ocasiones me han aconsejado que no me hiciera con los Florensa. ¿Por qué no? ¿Acaso no puedo disfrutar de esos libros por el hecho de poseer el Canuto o los 2 primeros tomos de la GEC?
Ahora mismo estoy leyendo el primer volumen de "Cartomagia Fácil" de muy buena gana. Y en mi mesita de noche sigue "Esto es magia" para volver a releerlo. Creo que realizo de forma "decente" unos 10 juegos y no me importaría seguir realizándolos durante un año o dejar de hacer juegos. Mi principal interés es tener una buena base, aunque el día de mañana no sepa hacer una mezcla faro o no llegue a manejar la mnemónica.

Muchos empezamos con "Cartomagia Fundamental" (yo también me incluyo), pero creo que muy pocos pueden sacar en ese momento todo lo que el libro puede ofrecer. Yago, creo que tú formas parte de esos pocos.

En fin, que estoy escribiendo muchas tonterías   :Wink:  , mejor será que me vaya a seguir leyendo. Un saludo.

----------


## zarkov

Será el día, será la desgana, será el tiempo libre.
El que preguntaba ya se marchó aburrido   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Llevamos un rato hablando de lo mismo, y Yago que es más experimentado, también lo dice, así que... está claro.

Queda un hilo más de referencia para la próxima pregunta que se produzca sobre: ¿qué libro me compro?

Es que esto de los libros, nunca se tiene bastante. Y de los de teoría no se ha dicho nada.

----------


## Silvio

Resumiendo:

Compraré:
-Los dos de Florensa
-Esto es magia
¿Es lo más recomendado, no?

Tengo alguna baraja que otra y (de las normalitas de bares...), ya que voy a hacer el pedido, me tengo que comprar algo más aprovechando las Navidades? Feliz Navidad a todos!!!!
Me he leido los pecales capitales de cada uno... y como no quiero cometerlos (seguro que cometeré otros), me gustaría que con lo que sabeis, pusiérais algo así como "Primero me habría comprado ... y despues ..." 
Gracias de nuevo  :roll:

----------


## YaGo

> Muchos empezamos con "Cartomagia Fundamental" (yo también me incluyo), pero creo que muy pocos pueden sacar en ese momento todo lo que el libro puede ofrecer. Yago, creo que tú formas parte de esos pocos.


¡Huy!Si supiertas la cantidad de veces que he releido ese libro. Más de 4 seguro. Lo que pasa es que sólo me he dedicado a él, leyendo otros, pero trabajando éste por encima de todo. Aún así, no creo que sea de esos pocos. Y tampoco le he sacado todo el jugo posible, me quedan capítulos sin apenas revisar, pero que no considero importantes (¡Quizá esté equivocado!).




> Llevamos un rato hablando de lo mismo, y Yago que es más experimentado, también lo dice, así que... está claro.


¿Más experimentado? Sí, claro... :shock:  Yo aquí soy principiante como la mayoría de los usuarios de este foro. Posiblemente lleve menos tiempo que cualquiera de vosotros dos.

Pido disculpas a Silvio por haber desvirtuado su hilo y su pregunta, que ha derivado en un debate bastante interesante desde mi punto de vista.

Para terminar decir que si ya has decidio los libros que vas a comprarte mírate el hilo de barajas que hay escrito en algún sitio donde te pone cómo es cada una. Generalmente se recomiendan las Bicycle, pero es cuestión de gustos. Cualquiera de Playing Card Co. es adecuada (Bicycle, Tally-Ho, Aviator...)

----------


## Silvio

Trankilo Yago, me ha gustado mucho el debate sobre el estado de la Nación. Veré lo que dices de las cartas, pero como nunca he usado ninguna (bueno sí, la de Fournier pero para juegos de cartas y ya ta) me preguntaba si con ésta vale para seguir los libros que he citado. Tú personalmente cuál me recomendarías. Espero que no sea trucada.

Hay una cosa que no tengo muy clara, es que tú has escrito que los 2 tomos se te hicieron MUY pesados... a ver si por eso lo voy a abandonar... :( 

Aún no los he pedido (pero en breve lo haré porque me como de ganas!!!), por si alguien me quiere recomendar otros y/o más. Ya que pido, pues lo pido todo junto, no?

Otra vez, muchísimas gracias por todos vuestros escritos.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Creo que estaría bien que se hiciese fijo este post. Muchos usuarios empiezan pidiendo un libro. En este hilo se han dado los dos puntos de vista principales que solemos tener. Es cierto que una de las vertientes parece que va ganando, pero eso quizás sea circustancial, no sé...  :roll: 

El caso es que, no se vosotros, pero algunas veces encuentro que alguien me ha agregado o me envían un mp para hacerme la pregunta típica de este hilo. Angelitos, si me conocieran no me preguntarían nada sobre magia.  :? 

Bueno, además, con la intervención de gente como Zarkov, Ign y Yago creo que este hilo debe tener una buena garantía (peloteus extremis). Ojalá otros más también tomaran parte...

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Silvio

Unos aspectos...

-¿Dónde puedo encontrar Cartomagia Fácil I,  Roberto Light y Esto es magia? En tiendamagia no están. Espero que estos libros no utilicen cartas trucadas porque no me gusta. ¿alguien me lo podría decir? y, en caso de usarse mucho, ¿alguien me podría recomendar otros? Estos son los libros con los que a priori (por si alguien recomienda otros) voy a empezar.

-Respecto a las cartas he decidido comprarme: una Bee, una Bycicle Póker y una Bycicle Máster Edition, y una fournier 505 (o será mejor 808?). Todas póker. Supongo que probándolas podré decidir qué marca quedarme. ¿Qué tal esas que dicen que están plastificadas?

-También, para completar el festival, me gustaría que me recomendarais el mejor (si se puede decir así..) libro de monedas. De monedas porque creo que hoy en día todo el mundo tiene una moneda y puedes jugar en cualquier momento. Incluso de billetes.  :roll: 

Os pido, por favor, que me hagais el favor de cantestar a todos los puntos, porque es que en los anteriores mensajes que he puesto más de uno se ha ido por las ramas... aunque siempre está bien conocer nuevas cosas. Espero que me entendais.   :Oops:   :Oops:  

Gracias por ganaros el cielo. Os estoy muy agradecido  8)  8) 
Despues de que me contesteis os mereceis que no os pregunte nada más en mil años...  :Lol:

----------


## jorg3

> -¿Dónde puedo encontrar Cartomagia Fácil I, Roberto Light y Esto es magia? En tiendamagia no están. Espero que estos libros no utilicen cartas trucadas porque no me gusta. ¿alguien me lo podría decir? y, en caso de usarse mucho, ¿alguien me podría recomendar otros? Estos son los libros con los que a priori (por si alguien recomienda otros) voy a empezar.


Pues en Esto es magia y en el Roberto Light no hay que usar barajas trucadas, en el Cartomagia Fácil 1 ya no te sé decir porque no lo tengo, pero estoy casi convencido de que no las necesitarás  8) 

En tiendamagia supongo que estarán agotados, y que los repondrán en poco tiempo.

PD: Te vas a hinchar a barajas  8)  8)  :P

----------


## zarkov

Bueno Silvio, tu crédito de consejos se ha agotado   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Para todas esas preguntas que realizas tienes cumplida información en numerosos hilos. Por favor, como un buen punto para comenzar, usa el buscador y quedarás satisfecho en tus dudas.

----------


## ign

> -¿Dónde puedo encontrar Cartomagia Fácil I,  Roberto Light y Esto es magia? En tiendamagia no están. Espero que estos libros no utilicen cartas trucadas porque no me gusta. ¿alguien me lo podría decir? y, en caso de usarse mucho, ¿alguien me podría recomendar otros? Estos son los libros con los que a priori (por si alguien recomienda otros) voy a empezar...



Envía un e-mail a la tienda o llama por teléfono. Te dirán cuándo los repondrán y podrás dejar hecho el pedido si quieres.

Respecto a lo de las barajas trucadas, ninguno de los libros que comentas no las requieren, por lo que puedes estar tranquilo.

Por cierto, a mí también me parece un hilo interesantísimo, aunque mis opiniones no es que sean muy válidas que digamos   :Oops:  ...

Un saludo, Ign.

----------


## wes_wieck

¿que libro comprar? Para mi la respuesta esta en hasta donde quieres llegar en este mundillo. Yo la verdad es que te recomendaria que te compraras el Giobbi pero no el light sino el Gran Escuela Cartomagica tomo 1 (luego el 2, luego el 3, luego el 4 y luego lo que quieras). Mis razones:

- Tendras una buena base tecnica. (Arturo cuando hablaba sobre la tecnica decia que la tecnica dentro de un juego no solia suponer mas que el 10 por ciento de juego. Sin embargo ese 10% son los primeros pasos que hay que dar.... bueno la verdad es que no me acuerdo como lo decia exactamente :D). Tienes mas tecnicas que en el canuto y con explicaciones mas detalladas (o "pa tontos" como decian por alli :D).

- Tendras una buena base teorica. Especialmente cuando llegues al tomo 2. Aunq cada juego esta descrito con detalles sobre cuando levantar la mirada, en que momento hacer tal tecnica, ...

- Mas tarde cuando pilles juegos automaticos te daras cuenta de que mejoran si les metes algo de tecnica (una mezcla falsa, un crimp, ...).

- Si empiezas con los Giobbi tendras juegos igualmente para ir cogiendo tablas. Solo que en lugar de 20 juegos (o los que vengan en un light) tendras 3 o 4. Lo cual hara que los trabajes mas.

- Si empiezas por los light no sabras ni como se debe de coger una baraja.

1 abrazo
Héctor de Pedro  :Smile1:

----------


## YaGo

¡Vaya!, ¡Héctor por aquí!

Si te lo dice él, hazle caso, es un tipo que sabe.

A mí personalmente la Gran Escuela no me convence demasiado (La tengo). Yo voy a tirar por el Expert Card Techique. Quizá muy complejo, pero no me importa. Me tiraré mis años con él, pero valdrá la pena. La Gran Escuela creo que es más adecuada como enciclopedia de consulta. ¿Qué cambio podría poner aquí? ¿Cómo hacer este cambio de baraja?. Te vas a la GEC y lo ves.

----------


## wes_wieck

Yago dijo: "Vaya!, ¡Héctor por aquí! Si te lo dice él, hazle caso, es un tipo que sabe". 

Luego te doy el jamon Yago. :D...

Yo no utlizaria los GEC en plan: "tengo un problema -> recurro a GEC -> aprendo tecnica que me resuelve el problema".
Sino: "aprendo todo" -> "resuelvo cualquier problema que se me presente".

Obviamente esto requiere años... (yo aun estoy en ello... y seguro que estare muchos años mas).

Es decir, no te recomiendo que te pilles el Expert si no has trabajado los GEC. Entre otras cosas porque en el Expert encontraras casi lo mismo que en los GEC con la diferencia de que todo estara explicada mas a grandes rasgos tanto tecnicamente como teoricamente. (lo cual no quite que el Expert sea uno de esos libros que todo cartomago debe tener y por el que muchos de los mejores cartomagos del mundo empezaron por él). El expert junto con el royl road to cardmagic eran los libros por los que antes empezaba mogollon de magos hasta la llegada del canuto y de los GEC.

1 abrazo
Héctor de Pedro  :Smile1:

----------


## YaGo

Sí, osea, no quería decir que fuera a pasar olímpicamente de la GEC, sino que la tendría más como enciclopedia de consulta. Me leeré y reeleré la GEC hasta la saciedad, pero en el Expert hay un montón de cosas realmente interesantes y además, una cantidad de juegos bastante grande.

----------


## ign

> - Si empiezas por los light no sabras ni como se debe de coger una baraja.


La verdad es que yo también pensé eso. Lo bueno de los Light, es que pueden ser los libros que te hagan sentir el gusanillo por hacer cartomagia y después comenzar con la técnica, pero yo esto no puedo asegurarlo, ya que me hice con los Light cuando ya tenía el Canuto y GEC 1 y 2.
De todos modos, las sutilezas, psicología y esas maravillas que aparecen en los Light, también aparecen en los dos primeros volúmenes de la GEC, pero creo que un principiante quizás busque algo más ligero, ¿no?

¡Qué razón lleva el refrán que reza: "Para gustos, los colores..."!  :D 

Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

[quote="ign"]


> - Si empiezas por los light no sabras ni como se debe de coger una baraja.


pues la verdad es que si te enseña, esos libros estan llenos de dibujos, si uno estudia las manos de los dibujos sabra como poner las manos al extender, al sujetar la baraja, al mezclar...etc incluso te enseña a hacer mezclas falsas  (el extralight).

no en todos los juegos te recuerda como se debe sujetar la baraja en un momento dado, en algunos si hace incapie, en otros no, pero si uno mira el dibujo ve la mano de un mago.

el problema es que la gente que empieza no considera eso importante, no considera importante la estetica o la claridad e manejo, solamente que le salga bien el truco.

yo tengo un amigo que tiene el light y coje las cartas como si creyera que se van a salir volando, mi primer libro de cartomagia tambien fue el light pero para mi la estetica de la mano es algo muy importante....cuando me ve haciendo un juego del libro, o simplemente sujetar las cartas, cortar y barajar (sin trampas) se queda tonto...

sabemos que la magia aparte de aprenderla de libros, se aprende con el contacto con los magos, si se empieza la cartomagia con uno de estos libros de la serie light, el complemento donde participa el mago es decirle:
-manos esteticas, sentido y claridad en los actos
-juego entretenido (que no implica que tiene que ser gracioso o divertido)
-ideas claras del efecto y por tanto de la historia
etc, etc,etc... y por tanto se recomendaran seguramente mas libros...

----------


## Silvio

Cada vez que visito la web alguien dice una cosa nueva... lo cual me gusta porque la gente se implica!!!
Si "nomeacuerdoquien" (perdona por no acordarme) dijo que Yago sabía mucho del tema y Yago dice que Wes_Wieck sabo mucho de esto y releyebdo todo lo anterior... Solo falta que apareza el *Gran Markos*, la verdad, me gustaría mucho!!! (que por lo que cuentan es el novamás y el más experto) y se pronuncie... Creo que me compraré:
-El primero y segundo del GEC (que hay más juegos que en los light, no?)
-El primero de Florensa
-Esto es magia (como libro de mesita de noche...).
-4 barajitas de varias marcas para luego quedarme con una.
El Light por ahora no porque la gente comenta que mejor más adelante, no?
No se si alguien piensa que estoy dando palos de ciego por ir a tantas bandas, a lo mejor ésto más que ayudarme a coger una buena base, me confunde...
Por cierto, el gusanillo lo tengo desde hace mucho tiempo!!! Lo que pasa es que por varios motivos no he podido empezar.
Comentarios? Demasiados? Sobran?
Con mi pesadez estais consiguiendo un fabuloso post para toda persona novata y no tan nobata.
Felicidades!!!!! 8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)

----------


## Ella

> -El primero y segundo del GEC (que hay más juegos que en los light, no?)
> -El primero de light (para profundizar en el juego porque he leido que hay pocos pero muy detallados, tal vez demasiado...?)
> -El primero de Florensa
> -Esto es magia (como libro de mesita de noche...).
> -4 barajitas de varias marcas para luego quedarme con una.
> No se si alguien piensa que estoy dando palos de ciego por ir a tantas bandas, a lo mejor ésto más que ayudarme a coger una buena base, me confunde...


 :shock:  jajaja, pero tambien te dije que uno al principio se debe dedicar a un libro....

yo voy a opinar, te dire mi opinion de lo que me compraria yo segun mi bolsillo, eso no significa que luego me compre mas cosas:

esto es magia, y de mesita nada, porque los juegos que hay alli has de llevarlos a la practica para reafirmar lo que has aprendido de teoria, tambien hay juegos con cartas, y te enseña algunas cosas basicas:control de una carta, mezcla por arrastre, mezclas falsas, cortes falsos (que recuerde)

los light (extra, super y light), no son juegos muy detallados, te explica un juego en un folio o dos como mucho, donde es detallado es en "cartomagia facil".
en este caso me compraria o el cartomagia facil 1 o los de roberto light (yo me compre 1º el light y a la semana los otros dos).

con eso, solo eso ya tienes para rato, de aqui a unos meses si quieres te compras GEC o el canuto, o el GEC 1 con el canuto..no se, ya te diran, pero en GEC 1 no hay juegos automaticos, en el canuto si

si en tu 1º compra de libro te compras todo solo conseguiras leertelos por encima la 1º vez, te decantaras por los mas tecnicos seguramente porque puede que infravalores los otros, creeraras saberlos, correras y muchas veces ni siquiera experimentaras y perfeccionaras lo que estas aprendiendo, asi hasta que laguien te diga: por que haces este juego si no es de tu nivel? has corrido mucho, tu mismo al ver que vas lento te sentiras mal porque te has comprado muchos libros y solamente estas estudiando uno...y el resto??...no se, yo lo veo asi.

dijiste que querias aprender cartas pero tambien con otros bojetos..pues "esto es magia" tiene estas dos cosas, y no solo eso, si no tambien te dara una base teorica importantisima (que luego has de reforzar con otros libros).
que como hay pocos juegos con cartas quieres mas...pues te compras un libro con juegos automaticos.
cuando termines esto es magia, lo controles, cada vez que hables sea para hablar teoria y la prediques por todos lados, solo alli te compras un libro tecnico: canuto, GEC... y seguramente al principio seguiras haciendo tus juegos automaticos, cuando aprendas las tecnicas no pararas de hacer los otros juegos, y con el tiempo volveras a tus automaticos alternandolos con los otros,jejeje

mira, yo empece "bolas..pero de esponja" de ferragut, que es un libro donde todo se da por sabido o que se tienie conocimiento de ello, describe unas rutinas con bolas de esponja con tecnicas complejas y detalles escenicos dificiles para un principiante sobre todo porque no te dice como moverte ni nada de eso.
el caso es que poco mas de la semana ya controlaba las tecnicas, y hacia los juegos que vienen al final a modo de practica....como no sabia que mas juegos hacer dije: me voy a comprar otro libro. tuve la suerte que un amigo (que tambien es mago) me lo prohibio, pese a insistirle y decirle que ya me lo sabia todo, no me dejo comprarme otro, me dijo que le dedique meses...(meses a un libro? esta loco?) pero nada, obediente lo hice, cada vez que lo leia encontraba algo nuevo, y no al leerme el libro entero, al leerme solo la 1º rutina (y ya te dije que no era un libro con contenido teorico, detallista en movimiento, ideado para principiantes...nada), al fnial me tire casi un año aprendiendo solo la 1º rutina, incluso su estudio me llevo a consultar y comprar mas libros (creo que el 2º libro que compre fue al medio año).

eso no implica que no sea posible estudiar varias cosas a la vez, o de varias fuentes...pero estoy segura que si me habria comprado otro libro inmediatamente habria dejado de lado el libro de ferragut y no lo habria vuelto a tocar y por tanto no habria aprendido lo que se ahora (que no es mucho tampoco..)

----------


## divina locura

Te habras dado cuenta que hay tantas opiniones como personas respondemos, de lo que no hay duda, es de que cualquier libro de los  que se nombran en este post es un magnifico instrumento para pasar agradables momentos leyendo, estudiando, practicando y sobre todo aprendiendo magia, que es de lo que se trata.
Saca tus propias conclusiones y al toro.





Suerte y un saludo

----------


## zarkov

> Te habras dado cuenta que hay tantas opiniones como personas respondemos, de lo que no hay duda, es de que cualquier libro de los  que se nombran en este post es un magnifico instrumento para pasar agradables momentos leyendo, estudiando, practicando y sobre todo aprendiendo magia, que es de lo que se trata.
> Saca tus propias conclusiones y al toro.
> Suerte y un saludo


A mí no me parece que se tengan opiniones muy distintas, me da la sensación de que quizás no opinamos de cosas homogéneas. 

Tengo 18 Euros, ganas y ni puñetera idea, ¿qué me compro? ¿Con qué tomo contacto?

Un respuesta clara con un título.

----------

